# partager les applis



## guiguess (22 Mars 2012)

Nous partageons mon épouse et moi le meme IMAC avec bien sur 2 sessions differentes avec chacun son environnement ( musique , photo etc) nous possedons l'un et l'autre un IPHONE et j'aimerais partager les appli que j'ai sur mon compte ITUNES avec elle et vice versa , je sais que c'est faisable mais comment ? that is the question d'avance merci pour votre réponse


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2012)

Il faut que ta femme utilise tes identifiants app store pour se connecter et telecharger les applis.
Sinon, pas possible de partager!


----------



## guiguess (28 Mars 2012)

merci pour ta réponse


----------

